# CAK tanks catalogue



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

The CAK tanks catalogue is available to download

>>> HERE <<<

I've just spent a very pleasant quarter of an hour browsing through it. They don't just do things associated with CAK, :wink: but they do appliances (cookers, fridges), pet stuff, security stuff, and all manner of connectors and fittings. There doesn't seem to be anything they don't do for motorhomes.

Download the catalogue, and you'll be surprised at what they can supply. Now, diesel ducted heating, insulated larger capacity water tanks, and a snazzy electrical charging control panel. "Dear Santa, .... "

Gerald


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

8O I can't get it to open !


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> 8O I can't get it to open !


Have you read the "View download instructions"? You have to rename the file (add a ".exe" to the end), and then run it to produce the PDF file.

Don't know why they did that. They didn't save that much space - they saved 3 MBytes on a 11.5 Mbyte file :roll:

Gerald


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

looks like a good place to buy bits whats the delivery prices like?


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Delivery prices are not bad, but in the 2 orders I have placed, I was sent similar, but not exactly what I ordered.

One day I phoned to see if I could come up to the shop and look at the showroom. Drove all the way specially but got delayed by a crisis and arrived there at 4:20pm only to be told "sorry we close at 5, can you come back tomorrow?"

I spent another 10 minutes looking at some of the fittings that were not well described. Have since purchased my bits elsewhere.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CAK tanks*

Hi

Despite all efforts, I cannot open the file. Could anyone e mail it to me please?

Rapide561

(Send a PM and I will send e mail addy) Thanks


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: CAK tanks*



Rapide561 said:


> Could anyone e mail it to me please?
> /quote]
> Probably not - it's 13.5MB, more than most email systems allow you to send.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Catalogue*

Evening Gerald

I tried the instruction but no avail

In the following equation.....

Rapide + computers = certain disaster!

Rapide561


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'll sort something out for you tomorrow, Russell, and PM you.

Gerald


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Geoff finally got his mits on one of the hard copies at the NEC (he's tried and failed to get through to them to order one in the past) and he's a man in heaven...nose prmanently in it...riveting stuff, obviously.

I'm a CAK widow.


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Any one know whats up wth the guy on the phone from CAK he seems quite abrupt cosidering i am a customer


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

roboughton said:


> Any one know whats up wth the guy on the phone from CAK he seems quite abrupt cosidering i am a customer


You're not the only one to recieve that attitude. 8O :evil: 
After my reception, I'm afraid I wouldn't touch em with a barge pole, no matter how good thier prices and catalogue :?


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Good to know i thought it was just me, i know some people are like that but i felt as if i was causing problems trying to get information out of them on parts i required.


----------



## dennisandandrea (May 1, 2005)

Hi, If you want hard copy just go to there web site fill in form got my copy in3 days.

Dennis


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

roboughton said:


> Any one know whats up wth the guy on the phone from CAK he seems quite abrupt cosidering i am a customer


You're lucky to speak to him. I tried for two days to get through. Always engaged.

Ian


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

They were charming at the NEC but we've had probems getting thru on the phone, they really seem to have a telephone phobia!


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Always engaged but when i do get them they make me feel stupid for asking about stuff its just awkward and not the way i would do it


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

If you want to browse their catalogue
Instructions on Extracting Catalogue 

1. go to catalogue download page
2. click on the catalogue picture and save to your computer hard drive
3. rename downloaded file from “catalogue2006.exe_Rename_first” to "catalogue2006.exe"
4. double click in file and extract. 
1. A security Warning windows will Appear
2. Press RUN Button
3. This copy of WinZip Self-Extractor is………
4. Press OK Button
5. it will ask you ware to save file.
6. Select Location 
7. Press UNZIP Button
8. File unzipped Successfully and Press OK Button
5. Locate renamed file and double click on it.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well I have to say that I've had little dealings with them but I did email an enquiry to them at 15h45 on Nov 22 and received a reply at 17h14 the same day confirming cost, shipping cost and availabulity so it looks fine to me so far - but I'll keep my options open 'til I receive the goods later this week (I hope).


----------

